# procházka Prahou



## shimon

Hello everyone! Do you think my translation could be acceptable*?
*
*v máji je procházka Prahou písní *= in May walking in Prague is enchanting
I don't understand why Praha is at the instrumental case.
Thank you


----------



## ilocas2

Hello,

it means:

in May walking in/through Prague is a song

My English is not so good for explaining it, so wait for others


----------



## NotNow

One grammar site explains it this way:

"...when motion occurrs in, on, or through a certain place, the noun denoting that place is often put into the instrumental."


----------



## heresys

NotNow said:


> One grammar site explains it this way:
> 
> "...when motion occurrs in, on, or through a certain place, the noun denoting that place is often put into the instrumental."



Che io sappia, quando si vuol trasmettere l'idea di un transito non lineare, si usa lo strumentale e quindi si può tradurre in italiano con la preposizione "per". _Per Praga_ sarebbe quindi nel tuo esempio. 

When one wants to convey the idea more of a "stroll" (I wandered around Prague) rather than a simple transition (I went to Prague) can do so by using the instrumental case - as far as I know. 
Corections welcome!


----------



## ilocas2

I must correct myself, the best translation to English would be probably: In May a walk in Prague is a song.


----------



## Prefabri

Yes, but what hasn´t been said yet, that shimon probably didn´t mean a song. Otherwise, it would be just over-poetic that way, in my opinion. "Enchanting" means "okouzlující" or "kouzelný".
Next, "May" may be translated as "máj", but it is quite uncommon in an ordinary speech (it´s also used mainly in poetry, besides one of the most legendary Czech poetry compositions is called Máj). So, we usually say and write "květen".
So, final results:

1) In May walking in Prague is enchanting: V květnu je chození Prahou okouzlující. (More literary, but more precise regarding to the original.)
2) In May a walk in Prague is enchanting: V květnu je procházka Prahou (or: procházka v Praze) enchanting.


----------



## ilocas2

Yes, it's true, but actually shimon was translating the sentence "v máji je procházka Prahou písní" from Czech to English and not reverse.


----------

